# Blackhorn 209 Powder



## PrinceFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, it's been a long time since I last chatted with many of you. On the old UDWR forum, I went by the handle of "MuleyPrince." Still miss the fun we used to have on the now-discontinued site. It looks like many of you have carried on here, however.

I have one question. I have been hearing a lot of buzz about the new Blackhorn 209 powder on the market. I went into the Provo Sportsman's Warehouse the other day to purchase some, and the salesman there said that he's been hearing quite a bit of bad news about the powder not igniting well.

Anyone out there shot it? I just bought a new T/C Encore muzzy and am anxious to begin breaking it in before my Southern Utah muzzleloader hunt at the end of September.

Any reports and recommendations about the Blackhorn 209 powder (or anything else you care to mention about my new rifle and muzzy shooting/hunting in general) I would appreciate.

Thanks.


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

I've shot about 50-60 times with BH 209, and never had a problem. Powerful, accurate, and super easy to clean too.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2008)

I've burned up 4 bottles through my TC omega with fantastic results. Don't use the 209 primers designed for 777. They don't throw enough flame for good ignition. I'm using magnum 209 primers and have had no hang or misfires.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem they have are with people using 209 caps designed for 777 and or guns that dont have the proper breech. Your encore with a CCI 209 cap will ignite it everytime. 

A general rule, don't trust most people at the sporting stores. I have only met one that knew more about the item I wanted to purchase. 

Good on ya for coming to the web for the answer. There are many on here that will run cirlce around them in knowledge.


----------

